# Rainy Day Lesson Ideas



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just had a really 'derr' moment. On rainy days, I usually trailer horses out to a public indoor arena. I have had problems, though, with others in the arena (it can get packed on rainy days, not ideal for a beginner learning to ride) and it's quite a production for days when I have a single 30 minute lesson. Plus, I have just switched facilities and its even farther away from the indoor. So, here's my idea-
Rainy Day Lessons! Things I can teach without riding out in the rain. 
I have access to a nice, enclosed wash rack with cross ties, dry, enclosed stalls, a little media room with a TV, and several small barns/misc little buildings. 
I want my students to feel like it was worth their time, and I will be sure to make up for lost riding time on sunny days. 
My ideas so far include-
Tacking up 
Grooming 
Catch and halter/quick release knot
Watching videos in the media room, I don't have any though, do you guys know of any good instructional videos?
Anatomy
Blanketing
Cleaning stalls
Nutrition and types of feed
How to weigh a horse, with the weight tape and with MATH 
How to clean equipment
Types of bits and what they do
How to take vital signs
Vaccinations
First aid- putting together a kit, when to call the vet, and what to do til he gets there


This is all stuff I teach anyway, I just usually split it between handling and riding. What do you guys think about this? Is that ok? Next sunny day can be all riding? 
How can I use that media room? 
Thanks for the help all y'all's!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_What about getting a barrel and an old gym mat, and teaching how to fall off a horse properly?_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Bandaging and shipping wraps, polo wraps.

Farrier equipment, hoof anatomy

ETA: The Canadian Pony Club website has activity sheets (little pop quizzes) too if you want to give them those!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

On days that are to cold I do stable management. I do mine based off the Equine Canada rider level manuals and Pony Club manuals. I do more EC now as its a fantastic program to those who don't want to go through Pony Club.

Do you have something similar with USEF? If not you can find them on the Equine Canada website. Otherwise I say get your hands on the pony club manuals. They are an excellent guideline for stable management lessons. Covering wrapping, boots, braiding(western you could do banding) etc...

Also maybe do quiz competitions with the kids. Break into teams and do a quiz on theory stuff. 

A friend of mine suggested maybe doing youtube videos and critique riders, what they are doing right and wrong. Which they then learn to apply to themselves. 

Plus there is always tack cleaning. Kids LOVE cleaning tack. One of my students keeps telling me she would rather clean tack most days then anything else lol.


----------

